# Autosleeper County Range



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am considereing buying a Surrey model in this new range of Mercedes based models by Marquis. Has anyone bought one recently with any good or bad reports on it ? How does the Merc chassis work/ match with this model ?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

are you going to marquis, golden cross this weekend ?
they should have a couple there this weekend
dont know much about the surrey but i like the A/S bit


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone else going along? We'll be there on Saturday, could be a very mini MHF meet maybe :lol:


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

yes I am going on Friday I hope to inspect some of the new models. Any feedback on the quality of Autosleepers. I have a Autocruise Starburst at present but need 4 belted seats and four berth availablity. The quality of the new Autocruise models is poor compared to mine which was built just before Autocruise was bought by Swift. I was at Shepton Mallet last week to view them all.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Strangely a mate of mine bought a Starspirit in 2007 from the guys at Golden Cross. He said pretty much the same thing about the new 'swift' version and was glad he had purchased new when he did!

On the strength of his purchase, we popped into them back in May 2007 & Abbey, sorted us out with the Auto Sleeper. She certainly has the ability to match up folk with the right motorhome indeed :lol: 

Hope you have a good day on Friday. We are going to pop in Saturday morning, if only to pick up the 'goodie bag'  But no doubt will come away with something else as well :wink:


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

*Marquis/A-S Surrey*

While you are checking it out have a little bit of fun - see how useful the storage is by asking the dealer to demonstrate how easy it is to put something about the size of a shoebox into the locker below the rear travel seat - don't let him give up!


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*Marquis County Range*

I was impressed with the quality of the County Range and the Merc engine is superb compared to the Fiat Ducato. No judder in reverse either. Anyone out there had a County Model for a good few months to report on any problems? The storage is the only obvious drawback.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Duds

We got a Surrey, now had it for 12 months and no regrets, just done 2 weeks and 1200 miles to Scotland and back and no problems with the oily bits --- or with storage. The rear travel seat holds more than a shobox!.

Problems are few, the habitation door is to be replaced due to some paint bubbles, the microwave venting needs improving (this has been sorted on newer models) and the hinge on the gas locker lid needs new rivets. Ours was a demonstrator so had 3000 miles on it and we stuck another 3,500 in the last 12 months so she's been well used and the above list should reassure you I hope?. 

No regrets at all --- and when a Niesmann and Bischoff Arto owner owns up to jealosy of our van it warms the cockles of your heart it does!.

Sadsack.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Sad,

Thanks for that helpful report from your own experience. I am just not too keep on the overcab arrangement as it must affect MPG. What does yours do on a long run?

My 130 bhp Peugeot Ducato on low profile does about 38mgh on a long run as I had the engine tuned to improve BHP and economy.

I am to test drive a Surrey County manual transmisison this week to see if any body roll on corners due to height and the fact not a Alko chassis.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Duds

The real world MPG is shown on my sig' box, 24 point something. This is for an auto box and 150BHP engine but I could achieve over 26mpg if I set the CC to under 60mph and resisted the temptation to power up hills and leave 2.8 Fiats behind (my brothers Kontiki). Nowhere near your 38 figure I'm afraid.

Body roll is more than you'll be used to, I think they call it a "feature" on the Merc chassis....

but we don't care, there's plenty of room to lounge on the 6 foot settees, the worktop in the kitchen is sufficient to prepare a proper cooked meal, the windows are real big so you can watch the world go by, dual fuel heating and hot water, air bags for driver and passenger, air con, heki 3 roof light, seitz windows and doors etc etc (well there needs to be SOME explanation for the cost new!!!).

I think the real test is we have an occasional wander round dealers (as you do) and can't imagine changing it.

Sadsack


----------

